Ask HN: Are there good papers/books that cover soft skills side of software? - shekhargulati
======
onion2k
_soft skills side of software_

There is no "soft skills side of software". Soft skills are universal. They're
(mostly) applicable to every single job. Eg
[https://www.wikijob.co.uk/content/interview-
advice/competenc...](https://www.wikijob.co.uk/content/interview-
advice/competencies/soft-skills)

